# best creatine around



## yazy10 (Jun 29, 2008)

just want to know what is the best creatine around.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 29, 2008)

Again creatine mono works well for many also CEE also good check my response from your earlier thread for some links. Best of luck bro


----------



## Amino89 (Jun 29, 2008)

Creatine Monohydrate is a great choice and is where the majority of the research is at.


----------



## gerard4864 (Mar 16, 2011)

one


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 16, 2011)

creatine is creatine from what i was told just get the standard monohydrate.. i just buy the vitamin shoppe brand..


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Check out Primordial Performance they are a board sponsor.  They have good mono at a good price imo.


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 16, 2011)

tigger1 said:


> check out primordial performance they are a board sponsor. They have good mono at a good price imo.


 
^+1


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 16, 2011)

I did a log of APS creatine Nitrate and it worked for me. Was blown away by the strength and recovery I had not to mention no bloating. I'm trying MAN Orthine.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orbit Nutrition carries both of those and quick shipping.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 16, 2011)

creatine mono the good ole basic stuff for the win


----------



## Klutch (Mar 18, 2011)

make sure it says 100% creapure monohydrate.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like Sizeon by Gaspari


----------



## bikeswimlive (Mar 29, 2011)

Just go with a company you trust and make sure you use a high quality mono. Cheap. Effective.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 29, 2011)

Green Magnitude by Controlled Labs is about the only one I can take...got one of those pussy bitch stomachs lol but its CEE and doesn't bother me a bit!


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 29, 2011)

^^^im with you, i even tried the pp creapure, high quality, but hurt my stomach somewhat, ill still rotate it with the con-cret i love, but the shit costs so much ill use creapure on off days to keep the muscles saturated

green mag was mentioned, mcc is good too


----------



## Blake_m__ (Mar 30, 2011)

Have tried monohydrate and cee and definately prefer monohydrate.  cee tastes like shit and didnt notice much


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer Primordial's Creapure creatine. It beats paying 50 bucks for 30 servings ( cell tech ).


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 30, 2011)

*Ancient Strength...HANDS DOWN!*



yazy10 said:


> just want to know what is the best creatine around.


 Ancient Strength has always been a favorite of mine. It has three different types of creatine brought together.

Creatine monohydrate: When creatine monohydrate is ingested into the body, the body uses it by turning it into one of several things.

Phosphocreatine (or Creatine Phosphate): which is a precursor to ATP that fuels muscle cells

Creatine Pyruvate: which may support transcription of mRNA that signals the body to produce more IGF-1 during training.

Each serving contains sufficient Creatine Monohydrate for athletic supplementation, but in addition, it contains Creatine Phosphate and Creatine Pyruvate in more readily usable form. 

This provides Your body with what it needs. Immediately replenishing spent ATP and increasing IGF-1 production, as well as continued long lasting effects as the body breaks down the serving of Monohydrate.


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

i'd have to go with CEE


----------



## HATEFULone (Mar 30, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> i'd have to go with CEE



Really?

I vote for either mcc or creapure as far as mono goes.  I've been reading up on creatine nitrate, but I don't really think the pumps are from the creatine, just from the nitrate group added, so as far as pure creatine, mono wins in my book.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 31, 2011)

Blake_m__ said:


> Have tried monohydrate and cee and definately prefer monohydrate.  cee tastes like shit and didnt notice much



forget the taste, i remember the first time i bought it from 1 fast, the smell was like my old man's beat up shoes......damn, i tried everything and only universal storm masked the taste....worst stuff ever


----------



## ELH (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm going to also say Green Mag by Controlled Labs. Works great and tastes great.


----------



## jwood10 (Apr 5, 2011)

con-cret or optimum nutrition monohydrate (creapure).  great results with both.  the con-cret is a little pricey.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 7, 2011)

try nitro tech !! best taste and amazing supplement !!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

All in 1
Shameless pimping, but I dont care. I love my product


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 7, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> Really?
> 
> I vote for either mcc or creapure as far as mono goes. I've been reading up on creatine nitrate, but I don't really think the pumps are from the creatine, just from the nitrate group added, so as far as pure creatine, mono wins in my book.


 Too bad we can't get the nitrate by itself...


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

creatin mono without a doubt


----------



## edp71u528 (Apr 9, 2011)

Creatine is creatine does the brand really make a difference?


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 9, 2011)

edp71u528 said:


> Creatine is creatine does the brand really make a difference?


 
There are so many different types out there and some say mono is the only one to use. However I tried APS Creatine Nitrate and had no bloating issues, and could see a total difference in recovery and strength gains.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 9, 2011)

No one taking Scifit Kre Alkalyn?


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> No one taking Scifit Kre Alkalyn?



i am i like it stuff and its cheep


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 11, 2011)

Creatine Nitrate is a bit on the costly side, but its been my personal best experience as far as creatines are concerned.


----------



## Pretty914 (Apr 11, 2011)

cee in my opinion


----------



## buff1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Con-Crete is my fav... is pricey but jus search for a sale.  supplementwarehouse.com will price match +5%


-not a rep or sponsor for them


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 16, 2011)

Go for Nitro Tech-it is very effective !! My friends who use it have gained upto 2 inches in their biceps in just 1 month !!


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 16, 2011)

Monohydrate. If you don't like the grittiness get one that's micronized. 

5g/day everyday FOREVER


----------



## jasjotbains (Jun 13, 2011)

@mazwkw
any specific brand you prefer?


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 14, 2011)

Creatine Monohydrate is by far the best.

Synthetek makes an excellent Creatine: SyntheCREATINE ??? Creatine Monohydrate | Synthetek


----------



## amonroe (Jun 14, 2011)

Stick with creatine mono and you won't go wrong.


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

Just buy some bulk CEE or CM, best and cheapest way to go...


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 15, 2011)

CM is solid but do some research on APS Creatine Nitrate. That stuff is unreal and when stacked with their pre-workout Mesomorph, you'll go crazy in the gym.  I tried them once, needless to say they're now staples in my supps diet.


----------

